
Ask HN: Converting a Slideshow to a Website? - Mz
I have an old PPT, now converted to Google Slides and slightly edited and I have set up a BlogSpot site to move it to. But I am running into real problems with moving graphics, figuring out how best to convey the information, etc.<p>The slideshow is probably super bad (even after today&#x27;s edits). I have had it for about 14 years and the project began in 2001. I can&#x27;t see what I need to do different. I probably need to do a lot of things different.<p>I am interested in whatever feedback I can get. I had a previous website where I just linked to the slideshow and I don&#x27;t think that worked all that well. I would like the content to be properly published on the web. Copying and pasting is absolutely not working (it does not bring over any of the graphics, formatting, etc).<p>Thanks.
======
bananicorn
Here's some information on the topic - well, if the power point is still the
most up-to-date version:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6274218/how-to-convert-
fr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6274218/how-to-convert-from-
powerpoint-to-html-css-foss)

And if you've got the possibility to manually enter html and css (I don't know
my way around blogspot, honestly)

Depending on whether you already know html, modifying the resulting document
to something useful should be farily easy.

This power-point to html converter might help:
[http://www.zamzar.com/convert/ppt-to-
html/](http://www.zamzar.com/convert/ppt-to-html/)

Not sure if it handles animations, though - it's all possible in html, but it
might need some additional effort.

~~~
Mz
Yes, I know some html and css and both can be used in blogspot, at least to
some degree.

It is mostly text, which I am having no trouble copy-pasting, but there are
some graphics, basically all maps. I did the map work at least in part while
in GIS school. GIS for the common man, a la Google Maps et al, has come a long
way since then. It is possible that I will just rethink and re-do the maps.
Not as easy as copy-paste, but that isn't working anyway, and this might get
me a better end result.

Thanks all who replied. I am looking at the various suggestions and resources
and checking what might work for me.

------
tschlossmacher
Do you mean like this?

[https://webslides.tv/](https://webslides.tv/)

Or have I mis-understood

------
sogen
maybe try something like this?

[https://github.com/impress/impress.js/](https://github.com/impress/impress.js/)

or upload it to [http://www.slideshare.net/](http://www.slideshare.net/) and
embed it

~~~
Mz
Thanks. I am really looking to take the content from the slideshow, plus
content from a previous version of the website, and turn it into a website, no
slideshow.

It is quite old and needs to be updated in various ways. But I really don't
want to embed the slideshow. I want to take the content and publish it as
webpages. So, that's my question here: How do I do that? I have maps and stuff
on it and it doesn't just copy-paste.

~~~
sogen
To preserve formatting when copy-pasting, I'd go with Wordpress, you'll save
time and _all_ your images can be also be imported in one or two clicks.

Honestly I don't know if other platforms such as Blogger/Blogspot preserves
formatting, but I hope so.

For the maps and images, which I assume only cover part of the slideshow, for
each slide do screencaptures of only the images (that is, they will be already
cropped and separated from the text, hope I explained myself).

After you finish exporting all your images as individual pieces, it will be
very easy to import them into place in your Wordpress.

~~~
Mz
I have a BlogSpot site. I left Word Press to move to BlogSpot.

Copy-pasting isn't working at all, except for the text. The graphics aren't
copying at all.

They are mostly maps. I am considering redoing them.

Thanks for your feedback.

